# Сколиоз 2 ст. Картина МРТ, кифоз, лордоз усилены



## Виталий1909 (13 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте! Мне 22 года. Постоянные боли в грудном отделе позвоночника. Не могу больше 10 мин. находится в одном положении стоя или сидя. Если долго стоять появляются боли в пояснице. Из-за лордоза стало сложно передвигаться ногами, ноги как ватяные. Постоянная усталость, даже с утра. Полгода назад начало побаливать сердце, слышал сердцебиение в ухе, шум в ушах, тахикардия, тяжело дышать врач сказала ВСД. Возможно связанно с позвоночник, я так думаю. Сделал МРТ поясницы и грудного отдела позвоночника. Что делать в моем случае и возможно ли вылечить данную болезнь? Как загрузить снимки МРТ? У меня не получается, пишет ошибку.


----------



## La murr (13 Ноя 2017)

@Виталий1909, здравствуйте!
Помощь в размещении снимков посмотрите, пожалуйста, здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Виталий1909 (13 Ноя 2017)

В описании мрт грудного отдела. Артроз реберно-грудинных сочленений, Деформирующий спондилоартроз.
Деформация грудной клетки, очень выступают ключицы и ребра внизу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2017)

Снимки покажите.



> Постоянные боли в грудном отделе позвоночника. Не могу больше 10 мин. находится в одном положении стоя или сидя. Если долго стоять появляются боли в пояснице


Это вполне может быть от позвоночника и сопряженных структур



> . Из-за лордоза стало сложно передвигаться ногами, ноги как ватные.


Ватные ноги из-за лордоза не могут быть, надо разбираться, самое просто - показаться неврологу, и как вариант показать мрт поясничного отдела.



> Постоянная усталость, даже с утра. Полгода назад начало побаливать сердце, слышал сердцебиение в ухе, шум в ушах, тахикардия, тяжело дышать врач сказала ВСД. Возможно связанно с позвоночник, я так думаю.


Не думаю, что связано.
Вернее так, от боли все может быть, в том числе и ВСД,


----------



## Виталий1909 (13 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2017)

Все есть + Хондропатия грудного отдела, + 6 позвонок в пояснице, скорее всего.


----------



## Виталий1909 (13 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, что с 6 позвонками?

Есть все что только может быть или как? Все это очень серьезно? Что предстоит ожидать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2017)

Это все признаки "врожденной слабости" усиленной стандартным неправильными нагрузками.
Есть чего болеть в грудном отделе, надо лечить и профилактировать.
А с ВСД надо разбираться.


----------



## Виталий1909 (13 Ноя 2017)

Деформация будет продолжаться? И к какому врачу стоит обратиться?


----------



## AIR (13 Ноя 2017)

Лучше начать с осмотра невролога, а он скажет как быть далее..


----------



## Виталий1909 (13 Ноя 2017)

Все очень серьезно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2017)

Как у многих. Просто там где другие без проблем переносят нагрузки, у Вас может и заболеть. Значит Вам больше чем другим придется уделять внимание здоровью.


----------



## Виталий1909 (13 Ноя 2017)

Возможно ли вылечить или придется всю жизнь страдать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Вылечить боль, вполне возможно.
Сделать как новое, нельзя.
Как часто и сильно будет болеть, больше зависит от Вас и от Вашего правильно поведения и уровня тренированности к жизни.


----------

